
Single computer controls more than 4x the value of all currency in the world - _pRwn_
https://www.newstatesman.com/spotlight/fintech/2018/04/meet-aladdin-computer-more-powerful-traditional-politics
======
londons_explore
Whenever any article begins "The winter of early 1993 was a cold one in New
York", you know it will have some interesting content, but it will be so
hidden in a mile of balderdash and piffle that it isn't worth reading.

------
franzmafka
Economics is no longer sane, if it ever was. Old wall st and new fintech
combine to make a financial perpetual motion machine.

